# CNC Waste/Spoil Board



## dds.cts (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi, 

New to this so bare with...We're got an AXYZ 4000 Series CNC Router. We use a 10'x5' 18mm thick MDF waste board, which in the past has worked very well, however our supplier has recently said they are only able to get moisture resistant MDF rather than standard. Is there much difference in suction using moisture resistant MDF as to standard MDF? 

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi DDS and welcome. Suction (you're using vacuum hold downs I'm assuming) is dependent on two things, surface smoothness and seal thickness and flexibility. Normal mdf is quite smooth and unless the waterproofing leaves the surface textured then it shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

I would think that the waterproof would be harder to draw a vacuum through I do know that Plum Creek is not very good as a vacuum spoil board


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

The moisture resistant MDF might be sealed enough that you might not be able to draw a decent vacuum. I'd see if they would supply you with a sample so you could run tests.


----------



## dds.cts (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the replies, all good things to consider.

I got hold of a sheet to test out. Planed both sides and sealed the edges, seems to be working perfectly, giving as much suction as a standard MDF sheet. Only used it for a day so will run it for a while and see whether prolonged use makes a difference. 

Cheers
Dan


----------



## C550th (Feb 11, 2016)

Try not to make your endmill make to much contact with the SB to save on excess wear. Less contact saves you more money in the long run.


----------

